# Chỉ 300 triệu sở hữu ngay căn hộ City Gate 3,Q8. DT 53 m2, 2PN, giá 1,25 tỷ(VAT), góp 3 năm 0%.



## nguyễn ngọc 268 (15 Tháng sáu 2019)

Cơ hội sở hữu căn hộ xanh chất lượng Nhật Bản chỉ với 300 triệu.
 Dự án City Gate 3 thiết kế sang trọng theo kiểu Nhật Bản.
 Tổng diện tích : 8,2 ha
 Giá: 23 triệu/m2.
 Quy mô : 3 block cao 33 tầng trên 2.200 căn hộ, 134 căn nhà phố.
 Tiện ích nội khu: Trường Mầm non, Trường tiểu học, Trạm Y tế, TTTM ,  Shophouse , Spa, BBQ, Gym, Hồ bơi, Công viên cây xanh,…
 Nhận nhà full nội thất cao cấp : tủ kệ bếp trên - dưới, sàn gỗ, thiết bị Toto, Inax...
 Diện tích : 52 m2 , 2 phòng ngủ, 1 phòng khách, 1 phòng bếp , 1 WC, 1 Logia, 1 giặt phơi
 Lịch thanh toán linh hoạt theo tiến độ xây dựng hoặc theo quý cho khách lựa chọn.
 Hãy liên hệ ngay PKD CĐT: 0936.237.206 (zalo/viber)


----------



## vanchuyenachau1 (28 Tháng sáu 2019)

*Công Ty Cổ Phần Vận Chuyển Á Châu*
VP + kho bãi: Bãi xe Á Châu, Số 35 Đường TA 17, P. Thới An, Quận 12, TPHCM
Chi nhánh Đà Nẵng: 555C Trường Chinh, P. An Khê, Q. Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng
Chi nhánh Hà Nội: Bãi xe Á Châu, Lô 5-10A KCN Vĩnh Hoàng, Tam Trinh, Q. Hoàng Mai, TP. Hà Nội
*HOTLINE: 19001733 (Nhấn phím 1) – 0914.857.068*


----------

